# B&S 18 hp vanguard



## red lewis (Nov 5, 2014)

We have a B&S 18hp V Twin Vanguard Mdl 350447 type A1 code 95071911
Engine Governor not coming up to speed under additional load.
Could low oil level be a problem ,or other cause ????


----------



## wristpin (Oct 24, 2014)

Can't see that low oil level would affect engine speed unless so low that it's at the point of seizure!
Anyway if you've identified low oil I presume you will have topped it up!
First check that full speed on the machine's throttle lever is moving the engine throttle control to full speed and if that's ok, would suggest that you obtain or download a manual for that engine and go through the governor resetting procedure.


----------



## h the boat (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi red lewis, B&S V Twin, you havent given enough information, to provide an accurate diagnosis. Unless the governor link has been altered in some way, it is unlikely to be the cause of any problem. first check, can you move the throttle linkage to full open when the engine is not running, if yes, it is not the problem. Is the additional load, more than the engine has coped with previously. If no, the problem may be one of the cylinders is not producing adequate power. check this by first removing one plug lead, replace, then the other lead. If there is a marked difference, or the engine stops, one cylinder is definately out of order. First check is spark plug. if in order, the problem may be valves not seating correctly, or generally worn engine. See my other post on B&S engines they are all of very similar design. If problem not solved by above, please post more detail .. h the boat.


----------



## Hired Wrench (Nov 19, 2014)

The governor uses centrifugal weights to operate. If nobody's messed around with it, it either failed internally or the spring that connects it to the throttle control broke or fell off. If someone has messed around with it, it might be out of adjustment. Setting it is easy. 

Do this with the engine OFF. First set the throttle control to full, spring pressure should pull the throttle on the carburetor open. (if that doesn't happen, there's a problem with the spring, fix that instead) Next loosen the adjustment on the governor arm. Turn the governor shaft all the way in the direction of full throttle and tighten the adjustment screw. 

When it's set properly, the arm coming from the governor should hit it's stop at full throttle at the same time the throttle on the carburetor hits it's stop at full throttle.


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

The 4 digit type # is missing. It may have an electronic governor.


----------

